# Cleaning The Couch Leather



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My DW wants to know what everyone is using to clean what looks like leather on the couch and table bench seats? Is it real leather ? any suggestions


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Its vinyl.......

Use any all-purpose cleaner.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I use pledge, just like I use on the leather seats in our cars. Cleans up very nicely.









Tami


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

100% Top Grain ... Vinyl.... Easy to clean and take care of.

Wayne


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use just soap and water to clean the couch

Don


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

As an Outback salesman once opined:

"It's not plastic, it's not leather ... it's PLEATHER"


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We'll clean ours when the kids turn eighteen !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Amour All wipes...just yank one out of the plastic bottle and I'm done in about 20 seconds.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Simple Green spray on all interior surfaces.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Its vinyl.......
> Steve


Maybe yours is vinyl, but ours is leather............









Bill


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Its vinyl.......
> 
> Use any all-purpose cleaner.
> 
> Steve


 409 works Good That's what I use willie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Its vinyl.......
> Steve


Maybe yours is vinyl, but ours is leather............









Bill
[/quote]
Actually, mine isn't either one.

I have the fabric Desert Rose....
















Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mine is Rich Corinthian Leather.

Your're supposed to clean the seats?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Mine is Rich Corinthian Leather.
> 
> Your're supposed to clean the seats?


Bob...is that our "guy" answer for toilet?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Camper Man said:


> As an Outback salesman once opined:
> 
> "It's not plastic, it's not leather ... it's PLEATHER"


You said it









We clean ours with soap and water

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mine is Rich Corinthian Leather.
> 
> Your're supposed to clean the seats?


Bob...is that our "guy" answer for toilet?
[/quote]
Now, you know I have no qualms about emptying the black tank . . . . but I'll say eeeyyyyeeewww to that one.









Scott


----------

